# spánek z očí



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, hledám český výraz korespondující s jedním maďarským idiomem, samozřejmě našel jsem něco ve slovníku, ale znáte ty slovníku, moc odkazů jsem na internetu pro tu frázi nenašel. Slovník uvádí: vyhnat/zahnat někomu spánek z očí. Jak byste řekli, když vás někdo nějakým způsobem vzbudí, ani nemusíte ještě úplně spát a už nemůžete usnout? Děkuji


----------



## bibax

Přetrhnout někomu spaní, francouzský ekvivalent je _"tirer qqn du sommeil, arracher qqn au sommeil"_. Anglicky jsem nic podobného nenašel.


----------



## marsi.ku

Vyhnat spánek z očí se taky dá použít, ale častější je přetrhnout někomu spaní.


----------



## Encolpius

Super, díky moc!


----------



## Tinu

Ještě jeden návrh: "Vytrhnout někoho ze spánku".


----------



## lenkangl

marsi.ku said:


> Vyhnat spánek z očí se taky dá použít, ale častější je přetrhnout někomu spaní.



S tím bych trochu polemizovala, "vyhnat spánek z očí" jsem nikdy neslyšela používat. Nicméně zní to velmi poeticky


----------



## Tchesko

lenkangl said:


> S tím bych trochu polemizovala, "vyhnat spánek z očí" jsem nikdy neslyšela používat. Nicméně zní to velmi poeticky


Ani já ne.



Tinu said:


> Ještě jeden návrh: "Vytrhnout někoho ze spánku".


Tohle bych asi řekl spontánně (nebo "Vytrhnout někoho ze spaní"). Mimochodem, je to doslovný překlad francouzského _arracher qqn au sommeil_ zmíněného bibaxem.


----------



## Barubek

Ty jsi mě vzbudila. Teď už neusnu.


----------

